# Housing a large bunny



## Lynne_Bunny (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello!

I need some help and advice on housing my bunny. He was originally in a cage but we have a little problem; he can escape from absolutely anything. He has jumped over a 4ft barrier, chewed right trough a mattress and I've found him sitting outside his completely locked cage. Peter is a escape artist! Because of this he has become almost free range in my garage, but I am moving house next year and he won't have that luxury. So I need some help!

I need a very secure and space efficient cage, something as cheap as possible and preferably portable since I'm still a student. 

I'm planning to let him hop about either my room or a living room when I am home, but I need a secure place for him during the day so he doesn't destroy everything. 

Oh, and incase anyone didn't know, peter is huge. He is about the size of a large cat. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425121686.197947.jpg


----------



## Azerane (Feb 28, 2015)

Some people use large dog crates, though I know they're not always cheap. But they're very secure. There's the latch on the door itself, and you can also use additional clips to keep the door "locked" if neccesary. Large dog crates usually offer enough room for food dishes, litter tray etc and many people put a shelf half way along for additional space.

Here's a google image I found with one: http://www.bunspace.com/forum/static/bunpics/72/1302.jpg

Otherwise if you have a play pen that's made of metal mesh panels. You could join the panels together to form a cage with a roof. I did that when Bandit was neutered. See here: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Azerane/media/IMG_4860Temphutchsm_zps8240513c.jpg.html


----------



## bunnyman666 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nothing to add except that I am partial to Dutch marked rabbits. My Trix is a dwarf. Peter looks like he's fab!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 28, 2015)

I second the dog crate. I had one for my French lop (9lbs as a young adult) and I was able to fit his large cat box in it as well as his food and water. I would say a medium size or larger would be fine.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 28, 2015)

Plastic dog crates work well too. 

View attachment 1425160010832.jpg


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 28, 2015)

How about making a NIC cage? I used one for a French lop I had (and his bondmate) Sorry one of the pics is fuzzy. It is a photo of a print. With a good latch, he won't be able to get out.

I used the grids and the bottom floor is a piece of rolled linoleum. It isn't expensive to make at all.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Jun 22, 2015)

Project cage is back on track, does anyone know where I can get the NIC cubes from in the UK? Thanks!


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jun 22, 2015)

do you have a Asda or a Tesco in your area ... ?

if so, they might have it there ..


----------



## KKM (Jun 22, 2015)

I second the NIC condo- if you make an attached flooring (plywood + vinyl) and have a roof on it they're practically impossible to escape, and provide loads of space. Of course, it doesn't replace daily free range time.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jun 22, 2015)

Nic condo cages are great I really want to get one for my Ivy.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks, i had a look at tesco and asda online and no luck, struggling to find them in the UK, any help is much appreciated! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## BrokenMermaid (Jun 22, 2015)

Here's some on ebay, I don't think they call them NIC (Neat Idea Cubes) over there. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/wire-storage-cubes


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 22, 2015)

Everyone has pretty much said what I was going to say  your bun is gorgeous I love Dutches


----------



## Bunny-Benard (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a huge bunny, not as big as a cat... But not far off!! 
We took part of our back room... Closed it off with a dog pen (eBay £25) and filled it with a litter box & hidey houses... He loves his houses!View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435095294.344289.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435095357.703403.jpg


----------



## Bunny-Benard (Jun 23, 2015)

Here's his houseView attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435095470.391841.jpg


----------



## abbeylacy (Jun 24, 2015)

We have a 12 week Flemish giant who is almost as big as our full grown cats now. lol. He's a house rabbit. Have you considered letting him free roam and use a litter box? We also have a large breed dog kennel that we use to kennel him if need be.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Jun 25, 2015)

Woah his room is so nice! I use to have one of those cages but Peter jumped out the top no problem! He is already litter trained, but because it's a shared house I need to at least have the option to be able to keep him contained! Which is not easy! 

Yes those are exactly what I was after! Thank you!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 25, 2015)

Exercise pens come in heights up to 48" so, unless bunny is a climber, he won't be able to get out. 

Here is a 30" tall pen that creates a large space if an existing wall is used to make the floor space larger. 
In this photo, you can see that bunny would still have room to binky.
The bunny in there is about 9lbs.


----------



## Bunny-Benard (Jun 26, 2015)

Let me know if you need an eBay link!!


----------

